# Game 3: Pacers @ Heat



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

When/where: 8 p.m., AmericanAirlines Arena.
Tickets: A limited number of seats may be available in the lower two bowls, as well as approximately 1,000 general admission balcony seats.
TV: {tvtlw}{tvncw}{tvtrw}. Radio: WIOD (610-AM), WBZT (1230-AM), WACC (830-AM, Spanish).

About the Pacers: Indiana has defeated the Heat 11 games in a row, dating back to the 2001-02 season. The Pacers have also won 11 in a row overall, counting their six playoff wins. The Pacers are 9-0 in playoff series in which they've won the first two games. ... C Jermaine O'Neal has shot just 10 of 32 in the first two games. ... The Pacers have outscored the Heat 48-12 from 3-point range and 47-33 from the free-throw line. ... The bench outscored the Heat reserves 34-22 in Game 2. ... After scoring 17 points in Game 1, point guard Jamaal Tinsley had one point but nine assists with no turnovers in Game 2. Tinsley leads the NBA with a 4.22-to-1 assists to turnover ratio in the playoffs. ... Reggie Miller has made all 17 of his free throws in the playoffs. ... Defensive specialist Ron Artest has been the Pacers' leading scorer in four of the past five playoff games in which he has appeared. The Pacers are 36-5 when Artest scores at least 20. ... C Jeff Foster (hip) and Fred Jones (arm) made the trip and are probable.

About the Heat: The Heat has won 16 in a row at home. ... The Heat has sold out its past 14 home playoff games. ... The Heat has a 29-16 advantage on the offensive boards against a team that led the league in least amount of offensive rebounds allowed during the season. ... F Caron Butler has been outscored 45-18 by Artest in the first two games. Butler has had at least one steal in nine consecutive playoff games to tie Dan Majerle with the franchise record. ... The Heat has won 14 of its last 16 games when Dwyane Wade has had at least 20 points. ... After averaging a team-leading 17.3 points during the season, Eddie Jones has scored 13 points on 3-of-9 shooting in the first two games of the series. ... Because of foul trouble among the regulars, seldom-used Malik Allen has averaged 22 minutes in the first two games, with 6.5 points and 5.5 rebounds.

Off the court: Entry requires "Ticket C" designation. Fans are encouraged to either wear a black Heat playoff T-shirt or dress solely in black. About 20,000 rally rags will be handed out.

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/sfl-heatbox10may10,0,939408.story?coll=sfla-sports-front


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I think we will come out with the same type of energy LA and NJ did yesterday, down 2-0 with their first game at home. Dont think we will win by as much as them, but I do think we will win tonight

87
82
Heat 

is my prediction.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

my prediction: 

Heat 91
Pacers 79


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

Wife just got some lower bowl tickets!!!


Going to the game baby!!!


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

Forgot to post prediction:

Heat: 91
Pacemakers: 84


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heat 93
Pacers 85


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Nice wallpaper I came across....for some reason it comes out blurry but it's still nice


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Miami - 96

Indiana - 89


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

my prediction is
Miami - 101
indiana - 93

wade triple double
eddie 33 points


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats Fosters 1st foul!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Both Odom and B.G. get hit with early fouls!!!:uhoh:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Another BS foul on Odom!!!


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Ahhhh, the chants of "Reggie Sucks!" It's not a playoffs without them. *wipes tear from eye*


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Ahhhh, the chants of "Reggie Sucks!" It's not a playoffs without them. *wipes tear from eye*



they are not saying reggie sucks


they are saying REF U SUCK


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

No foul on JO for hammering Wade inside?!?!:devil:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wow who are these refs? Cheryl Miller's girlfriends???


Can we get an evenly officiated game this series?


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

yep---it's a common Heat chant


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> Seriously?


Yup!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> Seriously?


yes.......and they are right in their chanting...in almost every heat home game this chant happens sometime during the game


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

not lookin good. foster wasnt set on either of lamars offensive fouls, and wade was hammered on that drive. indiana is good at getting flop calls. refs arent gonna give us any help, therefore we need to win with offense and push it. wade was also clobbered on caron butlers layup that he missed. just awful


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

is it just me or watch Jermaine O'Neal push off on offense...why is that not a offensive foul?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

since when did Malik become the first big off the bench

WHERE IS HASLEM


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

The refs have pretty much taken us out of the 1st qtr!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

they are just as aggressive if not more aggressive than us but we always get called for the off the ball fouls.....simply amazing


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

indiana .. they are a team that gets rewarded for playing pathetic defense. if only the heat could simply fall down 50 times a game. malik allen was fouled. you cant fall down in front of someone and not call it, one way or another it was a foul. indiana falls down more than the spurs


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Tinsley is a lot better than I thought

He is really having a great series


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade is hitting jumpers!!!

Good to see!!!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get used to the refs being against you. You guys are so very young. Back in 00-01, during the Pacers rebuilding year, we had Zan Tabak, Jonathan Bender, and Jalen Rose starting, we got little respect and many BS calls. When you guys get older, if you keep all your starters and Alston, the refs will not hammer you and also being the top team in your new division right now, you'll get a lot of repsect. You guys will be legit contenders in a few years, but for now, you have to wait and watch the Pacers sweep you.:grinning:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

20-14 Pacers at the end of the 1st qtr!!!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

thats the difference between these two teams. eddie jones gets shoved down, and caron gets run over, and neither is called. jeff foster falls down, and lamar odom fouls out ever game


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nickrock23</b>!
> indiana .. they are a team that gets rewarded for playing pathetic defense. if only the heat could simply fall down 50 times a game. malik allen was fouled. you cant fall down in front of someone and not call it, one way or another it was a foul. indiana falls down more than the spurs


Congradulations on being the 2nd person to make the exclusive "Pacers Fan's Ignore List"


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

it's gonna be pretty funny when the Pacers get a lesson in REAL defense next round from the Pistons


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Skip for 3!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Malik Allen is actually not that bad.....i'll give him some credit


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> yes.......and they are right in their chanting...in almost every heat home game this chant happens sometime during the game


Nah I'm pretty sure it was "Reggie Sucks" cause there was definately a "ee" sound.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> Malik Allen is actually not that bad.....i'll give him some credit


yep...i still dont know why Haslem is getting the end of the bench though...hes been nothing but good for us all year


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

alot of people been dissing malik all year, and rightfully so, he wasnt shooting as well as he was last year, but i tell ya what him and raz are our best shooters. i wanna see rasual in there too. we need to experiment with different lineups, eddie isnt working well with the other starters. neither is odom.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> Nah I'm pretty sure it was "Reggie Sucks" cause there was definately a "ee" sound.


:no: 

every game the same chant happens...the tv isnt puting their michs on the audience, but im 100% sure they are saying ref u suck....its not like reggie has hit a shot tonight anyways


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> Nah I'm pretty sure it was "Reggie Sucks" cause there was definately a "ee" sound.


has Reggie been in since his last flop? They are chanting REF YOU SUCK.........cuz they do


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

pg-skip
sg-wade
sf-caron
pf-odom
c-allen

who woulda thought this would be our most solid lineup this series...


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> indiana .. they are a team that gets rewarded for playing pathetic defense. if only the heat could simply fall down 50 times a game. malik allen was fouled. you cant fall down in front of someone and not call it, one way or another it was a foul. indiana falls down more than the spurs


I take it you don't know what a foul is?

If there is contact initiated by the offensive player while the defensive player is set, it is called an offensive fould. The Heat seem to be pretty good at this. 

For there do be a defensive foul, there has to be contact from the defensive player. Note, Indiana does not do this as often as you seem to think.

Your welcome.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

check out this thread.....it proves 2 things

1. The michs dont pick up what the audience is saying well
2. We were not facing the pacers then

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=90403&forumid=131


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> I take it you don't know what a foul is?
> ...



set is defined as "not moving". Therefore, you can't be running with a offensive player, then just fall, and expect an offensive foul.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Odom with the *JAM*!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

HOLY ****!!!!

LAMAR!!!

THAT **** IS GONNA BE ON A POSTER!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

artest is a great defender, jermaine is good in the post against most guys, but the rest of their team is a bunch of floppers who look clueless on defense. they foul EVERY single possession, plain and simple, and theyre still losing


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Oh and Pacers fan....

#35 is Malik Allen

He's the guy who's beating Jermaine up in the paint


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Heat need to remember that they're down 2-0. They're celebrating like they aren't getting killed.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Heat need to remember that they're down 2-0. They're celebrating like they aren't getting killed.


whos winnin the game


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

and we were up 2-0 last series...so if you think it's over...than good for you.....

O'Neal has been non-existant this series


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> set is defined as "not moving". Therefore, you can't be running with a offensive player, then just fall, and expect an offensive foul.


Two feet planted on the floor is called "set" which is how the Pacers stand when the Heat run into them.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Anthony Johson!!! Boom Baby!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Come on guys, its just pathetic when a inferior team blames everything on the refs. Bottom line is, the Heat just arent in the Pacers league. If you guys are planning on having perfect reffing every game, then your in for a rude awakening. Bad calls are part of the game. If you lose, the blame goes on your team, not the refs.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> Two feet planted on the floor is called "set" which is how the Pacers stand when the Heat run into them.


you cant be moving....thats the main point.....you have to "beat your man to the spot"....it's not hard to understand if you played any organized basketball in your life....


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Come on guys, its just pathetic when a inferior team blames everything on the refs. Bottom line is, the Heat just arent in the Pacers league. If you guys are planning on having perfect reffing every game, then your in for a rude awakening. Bad calls are part of the game. If you lose, the blame goes on your team, not the refs.


I concur. It does look rather sad.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Hi, I'm Malik Allen and I'm beating up your "MVP" candidate...


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

foster was running on that last one with odom. thats not set dude. easy call. wade wasn't fouled either right? come on , even john thomspson said something


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> whos winnin the game


Yeah cause the quarter 2 score will _really_ make a difference when the Pacers are playing the Pistons.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

and when the Pistons are beating the Pacers.....believe me.....we'll be in your game thread telling you to stop whining....


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Come on guys, its just pathetic when a inferior team blames everything on the refs. Bottom line is, the Heat just arent in the Pacers league. If you guys are planning on having perfect reffing every game, then your in for a rude awakening. Bad calls are part of the game. If you lose, the blame goes on your team, not the refs.


its frustration during the game.....43 to 17 is all i remeber when we face u guys. That was the most frustrating game ever. So since that game, whenever we face u guys, I always look at the refs a little closer. Its just frustration


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Artest is the best player on the Pacers buddy.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

i will say this, they finally call a ashooting foul, and it was a bad call. i can admit when the heat get a good call. but im still mad about the non calls on wade, i know hes a rookie but come on


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

then why wasnt he a MVP candidate?


Wasnt JO a runner up to KG and Duncan?


He's about as existant as Eddie Jones


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah cause the quarter 2 score will _really_ make a difference when the Pacers are playing the Pistons.


we are tryin to get our crowd pumped up. All home teams celebrate after a good play or set of plays


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who pray tell, is your MVP canidate? Or even a canidate for any award given out this year?

I am starting to lose alot of respect for this forum. Last series with the celtics, we could post back and forth with the Celtics fans with friendly ribbing and insightful posting. This all just seems like mindless posts full of homerism's being thrown about back and forth.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Tinsley from 30Ft!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

post all you want.......we're here to defend the Heat just like you are defending the Pacers.....


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> its frustration during the game.....43 to 17 is all i remeber when we face u guys. That was the most frustrating game ever. So since that game, whenever we face u guys, I always look at the refs a little closer. Its just frustration


I can agree that I get upset with the refs from time to time as well. Sometimes it seems like no calls go the way of your team. Its easier to take in the regular season, but it can be mighty frustrating when it happens in the playoffs.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Tinsley from 30Ft!!!


he is truly amazing me in this series...i never thought he is as good as he is


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

oh and...for our candidates....


Odom got Most Improved Player Votes
so did Rafer Alston

Wade was a unanimous 1st team all-rookie
Haslem was a 2nd team all-rookie

Stan Van Gundy was a Coach of the Year candidate


so yea...we had plenty of award candidates


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> post all you want.......we're here to defend the Heat just like you are defending the Pacers.....


Im not here to defend the Pacers, Im here to post with Pacer and Heat fans about the game. If the Pacers lose a game, they lose a game. I just want to have some posting where every post isnt an insult or jab at the other team.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Did You Know....

Malik Allen was the 4th overall selection of the CBA Draft

#1 Ryan Blackwell
#2 Jason Hart
#3 Brian Cardinal
#4 Malik Allen
#5 Johnny Helmsley (Univ of Miami)


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

....if you're trying to blame us for the "jabs" etc, look at our game threads from all year....we've never had trouble......there is someone else in here tonight that seems to be instigating alot of the hatred


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> its frustration during the game.....43 to 17 is all i remeber when we face u guys. That was the most frustrating game ever. So since that game, whenever we face u guys, I always look at the refs a little closer. Its just frustration


 From that game, I remember Artest driving in almost every possesion and they would hit his arm while he was taking a wild shot.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> oh and...for our candidates....
> 
> 
> ...


O'Neal was 3rd in MVP voting, and also made the NBA 2nd team,

Artest was defensive MVP and first team
all defensive,

Harrington was a top canidate for 6th man,

and Carlisle was also a top canidate for coach of the year.

I dont realy think its comparable, but I will give you guys props on your rookies. They have been realy amazing. Its a shame Wade has been overlooked because of the markitability of James and Anthony, he had a great year, and Haslem seems like a diamond in the rough. I realy like the kids game. Im also pleasantly suprised with Alston and Rashaul Butler, they both look very promising.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Nice trivia posts Caron__Butler.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we weren't comparing 'who had the better award candidates' obviously they have a few better players....


....but to act like we have nobody on our squad worth a damn is just stupid....2 years ago the Pacers were in the same situation....we're giving you all you want tonight, and expect the same on Wednesday.....

you might return to Indiana with a series on your hand


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> Did You Know....
> 
> Malik Allen was the 4th overall selection of the CBA Draft
> ...


After last year I was pretty intrigued with his game. Its not like he'll ever be a great player, but I see him developing into one of the better backups in the league. He was a good pickup.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

YES!!!! BARKLEY THINKS INDIANA WILL WIN THIS GAME!!!! BARKLEY OWES MANDALAY BAY 5 MILLION, AND HE HASNT BEEN RIGHT ALL SEASON!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe the Heat should just stop fouling. From that game, I remember Artest driving in almost every possesion and they would hit his arm while he was taking a wild shot.


possibly, but we lost the game by 7 points and got outshot from the line by 26. This also broke our longest winning streak of the year, which was 7 games at the time. Do u know how frustrating it is to have your longest winning streak of the year to be snapped by a game that u feel u dominated and should of won if it wasnt for a huge disparity at the line. That is so frustrating


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Beating up Jermaine like he owes us money......


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

Allen leading the game so far with 10 pts 

For those who think that Allen sucks, and Haslem should be in the game instead of Allen is wrong, haslem has been struggling lately, Allen is actually a good post player, and scorer, and SVG actually said that he is going to put Allen on the floor instead of haslem just because of that


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Allen did start 73 games 2 years ago for us...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Odom for 33333333333333333

Heat up 7


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

haha Defensive 3 in the key......we couldnt let that lead get too high could we?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

if Artest can push people around to get the ball....the defender should be able to get just as physical guarding him


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Indiana has no answer for Dwyane


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

well haslem is in


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we need to take note of Jermaine's FT shooting struggles....that could help us in the end



good to see Riles


and wow what a move by Dwyane


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Haslem plays great defense and keeps his arms straight up....yet Jermaine gets the call......BRILLIANT


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

they finally called a foul when Wade drove in


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we really gotta take advantage of the bonus for the rest of the 3rd....hitting FTs is gonna be real big if we want to win


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Odom really needs to start taking the ball up strong instead of trying circus shots.....he goes up strong he goes to the line....instead, he avoids contact and Indiana takes over possession


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Hmmm.. that's strange. It seems like we should be dominating by now.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Rasual for 3!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

12 minutes to go......


Miami up 4


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

um, when is the last time indiana has made a SHOT?!!! refs strategy: ok when the heat go up 7 early in the 3rd quarter, simply call 3 touch fouls away from the ball, get the pacers in the bonus, and presto! after calling no fouls in the first half, (because the heat were shooting 50% - you can't let the Heat get up by 10-20) , theyre calling everything. and what do u know, indiana is shooting twice as many free throws. i guess wade getting smoked on a layup doesnt matter in the first half. typical refs controlling the game.
through 3 quarters, 
miami has more FG's, better FG %, better 3 pt FG %, better FT %, more offensive rebounds, more rebounds, more steals, more assists, less turnovers, and we're only up 4. = joke


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Let's go Heat! Dwyane should replace Reggie as the NBAs best clutch shooter!  of course I'm kidding, but who knows?


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

how could they call that foul on rafer. he didnt do anything, he got run into, barely any contact. 11:40 in 4th quarter. gotta GET THEM PACERS IN THE BONUS HURRY HURRY! 2 TEAM FOULS IN 1 MINUTE? = JOKE


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jeff Foster gets knocked 4 rows into the crowd by Lamar.....please pick up Jermaine on your way to the weight room


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

I GUARANTEE YOU THE PACERS WILL END UP SHOOTING OVER 30 FREE THROWS. WE'RE GONNA LOSE IF THEY GET INTO THE BONUS BEFORE 5 MIN LEFT. BAD NEWS IS, WE'RE AT 2 ALREADY, AT THIS RATE THEY WILL BE IN THE BONUS AT 9 MIN LEFT. IN THAT CASE WE'LL BE LUCKY NOT TO GET BLOWN OUT.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nickrock23</b>!
> I GUARANTEE YOU THE PACERS WILL END UP SHOOTING OVER 30 FREE THROWS. WE'RE GONNA LOSE IF THEY GET INTO THE BONUS BEFORE 5 MIN LEFT. BAD NEWS IS, WE'RE AT 2 ALREADY, AT THIS RATE THEY WILL BE IN THE BONUS AT 9 MIN LEFT. IN THAT CASE WE'LL BE LUCKY NOT TO GET BLOWN OUT.


THE CAPS LOCK IS OUR FRIEND!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice block by Odom.....too bad the Pacers need points so the refs put em on the line


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

GIVE DWYANE THE SAME CALL ON THE OTHER END........


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

the call on Odom was right, but the one on Wade just sucked


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> nice block by Odom.....too bad the Pacers need points so the refs put em on the line


Poor Miami. If they lose this series it will rest purly on the shoulders of the refs. The heat and kings fans would have a good time hanging out trash talking the refs.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Finally Dwyane gets the call! It's hard putting up with the BS these refs are giving!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Tinsley is in with a bad wheel!!!

We should go right at him!!!

Wade made both ft's!!!


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Woohoo! Nice shot by EJ! I can feel the energy now... another steal and hoop and this game is over!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> Tinsley is in with a bad wheel!!!
> 
> We should go right at him!!!
> ...


Im not getting the game here. Does it look like a bad injury, or just something pulled.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> Woohoo! Nice shot by EJ! I can feel the energy now... another steal and hoop and this game is over!


Hopefull Reggie Miller has something to say about that. It seems like one of his moments.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> Woohoo! Nice shot by EJ! I can feel the energy now... another steal and hoop and this game is over!


We still have a lot of basketball left to play!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Poor Miami. If they lose this series it will rest purly on the shoulders of the refs. The heat and kings fans would have a good time hanging out trash talking the refs.


heres my question to you

I know the Odom foul was the right call. But did Wade foul Fred Jones, and if he did, why doesnt Wade get that call whenever he drives in and gets hacked. Fred Jones is not Reggie. Its not like he deserves the benefit of the doubt


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Im not getting the game here. Does it look like a bad injury, or just something pulled.


he came back in the game, so it cant be that serious


Wade should still go RIGHT after him though. Tinsley cant guard him while at 100%, so when he is hurt, he has no chance


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

DOESN ANYONE KNOW IF THE PACERS GET 10 SECONDS TO INBOUND THE BALL? I THOUGHT THE RULE WAS 5, I COUNTED 10


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice dunk Artest.....


go make a new rap album about that finish


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Aww.. man! Heat should win this thing! They should get their act together! They're struggling on offense right now! 

Hopefully they still have a 10-0 run inside them to finish them Pacers off.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

ok , did i say 30 free throws, let me up it to 40 now. you only get 5 seconds to inbound the ball jamal tinsley not 10!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> heres my question to you
> ...


Im not able to watch the game, but by the sounds of it, Wade is not getting any respect on fouls. Sometimes you just dont get the calls though, it happens to every team. And since Wade isnt getting the special treatment like James and Carmello, he wont get many calls for his first few years.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wow


Ron Artest used to get thrown out of games and now he gets BS calls from the refs...gotta love that.....


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

At least Wade fouled O'Neal hard and didn't give him a bucket and one.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

ok , did i say 40 free throws? i meant 50 . this is disgusting, indiana has made FIVE shots this whole dam half and they have 33 points.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nickrock23</b>!
> ok , did i say 40 free throws? i meant 50 . this is disgusting, indiana has made FIVE shots this whole dam half and they have 33 points.


No masked cursing. Edit that out please Caron.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Odom made both ft's!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

holy **** Dwyane!!!


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

OMFG!!! Awesome jam by Dwyane!! I'd buy that poster!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

DWYANE WADE JUST VIOLATED JERMAINE O'NEAL!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wow

Jermaine is gonna be on a poster

getting dunked on


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nickrock23</b>!
> ok , did i say 30 free throws, let me up it to 40 now. you only get 5 seconds to inbound the ball jamal tinsley not 10!


If I were you, I'd be happy that the Pacers are getting so many free throws. The only reason Miami is winning is because of missed Pacer free throws.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> OMFG!!! Awesome jam by Dwyane!! I'd buy that poster!


You said it.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

HORRIBLE CALL


should of been a and 1


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That's an and one. Bad call calling it on the ground.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

NO COUNT? That's plain bull man!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

HOW IS THAT NOT A BASKET BY GRANT????


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Damn, Im a huge Jermaine fan, but I enjoy a sweet dunk as much as the next guy. They better put it on highlights tonight.

Sounds like Im missing a good game.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Odom to the line!!!


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

What a phantom call on Tinsley. All ball.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Whats the score? How much time left in the game?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

how saw foster push odom into the base of the hoop......cant beat em, hurt em


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

He got 1!!!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

if this game was being called anywhere near fair, we would be up 30! what a joke!!!! the pacers have made 1 shot in the last 14 minutes!


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Come on Reggie, keep the sweep alive.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> What a phantom call on Tinsley. All ball.


phantom call...talk about your 14 ft's int he 4th quarter....the refs are handing u the game, and u still cant win. Youve made 1 fg the whole 4th quarter, got bailed out 14 times, and your still whining. What an complete fool u are


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Damn, Im a huge Jermaine fan, but I enjoy a sweet dunk as much as the next guy. They better put it on highlights tonight.
> 
> Sounds like Im missing a good game.


It'll be on SC!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

2:55 LEFT

MIAMI UP 7


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> how saw foster push odom into the base of the hoop......cant beat em, hurt em


Saw it, but you really think that hurt. I mean maybe if hes a pansy.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> phantom call...talk about your 14 ft's int he 4th quarter....the refs are handing u the game, and u still cant win. Youve made 1 fg the whole 4th quarter, got bailed out 14 times, and your still whining. What an complete fool u are


Yep, I know it was a foul. I'm admitting it now to show you guys how stupid you look. You are in effect calling yourself a fool.

Your welcome for the insight.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> 2:55 LEFT
> 
> MIAMI UP 7


Thanks


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You have to admit that Foster is getting away with quite a bit of fouling on the offensive boards. He throws his body around pretty recklessly.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> What a phantom call on Tinsley. All ball.


are you kidding me ?

#1 the replayed showed he grabed his forearm. no doub tabout it. 1000%

#2 youve outshot us 30 to 16 on the line so far this HALF. only miami fans can complain. we've got the shaft all YEAR


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Odom hits over Jermaine

Heat up 81-74


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> Yep, I know it was a foul. I'm admitting it now to show you guys how stupid you look. You are in effect calling yourself a fool.
> ...



ur team cannot make a fg. You are gettin bailed out 14 times in the quarter, and u have the stupidity to whine about 1 call, that happened to be right.....compete idiot


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Odom at the line again!!!

We need both!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

He missed both...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Lets try to keep it clean guys. Looks like I was wrong, this could turn into a good series. Lets try to post together with insightful posts. Friendly jabs are ok and can be fun, but lets not go overboard.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

bailed out again


PHANTOM CALL

PHANTOM

PHANTOM

PHANTOM


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Lamar sticks his arms straight up....Artest goes into his arms and its a foul....HOW?!??!??!


Its Artest initiating contact on someone playing perfect defense....


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats 5 fouls on Odom!!!:devil:


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ur team cannot make a fg. You are gettin bailed out 14 times in the quarter, and u have the stupidity to whine about 1 call, that happened to be right.....compete idiot


Except that I knew it was a foul. I was proving a point. :sigh:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Lets try to keep it clean guys. Looks like I was wrong, this could turn into a good series. Lets try to post together with insightful posts. Friendly jabs are ok and can be fun, but lets not go overboard.


Exactly

have fun, but keep it clean


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Caron hit both ft's!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Caron to the line again!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

1:43 left

Heat up 10


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> Except that I knew it was a foul. I was proving a point. :sigh:


bull. Did u even watch the replay, or were u too busy crying to see the call was actually right

whenever me, cb, or nick complaied about 1 call, u call us sore losers. And yet, u complain even though ur team makes 1 fg the whole 4th quarter, and gets bailed out with 16 ft's.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Harrington hits....heat up 7


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Miami is winning this game because of two things


HEART AND HUSTLE


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Caron makes 2 more!!! 

Thats 6 huge ft's in the crunch!!!


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

This game is over, I'll shoot myself if the Heat lose.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Butler's a great FT shooter (has been since UConn) and you have to love the way the Heat are attacking the basket. They are taking this game not hoping to win. Should do a lot for their confidence in Game 4.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> bull. Did u even watch the replay, or were u too busy crying to see the call was actually right
> ...


I don't believe I ever called you sore losers. How can I when you are winning?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> Lamar sticks his arms straight up....Artest goes into his arms and its a foul....HOW?!??!??!
> 
> 
> Its Artest initiating contact on someone playing perfect defense....


I heard the the commentators on the last game, and they were talking about how Artest can draw fouls with the best of them. Hes so strong that he just muscles his way in and almost always gets the call.

I started watching and it looks like they're right, he bulls his way in, and more often than not, gets the calls.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Grant has 16 rebounds....7 offensive



WARRIOR


that's why he is important to our team....overpaid or not....he is a beast


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Tinsley hit a deep 3!!!:uhoh:


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Tinsley from 40!!!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade hit both ft's!!!

Artest hits a 3!!!

Harrington fouled out!!!


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Nice tackle Harrington!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

cheap shot....oh welll

check the scoreboard Artest


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

great, Harrington and Artest tackle Wade, and Wade looks hurt. Cheap shot by artest at the bottom of the pile


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Nice tackle Harrington!


cant beat em, hurt em

the NEW playoff anthem of the Pacers


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade hit both ft's!!!


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> cant beat em, hurt em
> ...


Check the season series record. Oh, what is that? *2*-1!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> Grant has 16 rebounds....7 offensive
> 
> 
> ...


I've respected Brain Grant since his days with the Blazers. He may be overpaid, but he plays with heart every game, and is a great rebounder. I think hes a huge part of the Heats success this year.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> I've respected Brain Grant since his days with the Blazers. He may be overpaid, but he plays with heart every game, and is a great rebounder. I think hes a huge part of the Heats success this year.


Yeah, he's in the Ben Wallace/Jeff Foster mold.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Miller hit a 3!!!

No f'n way!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> Check the season series record. Oh, what is that? *2*-1!


can u please explain the artest cheap shot other than intent to hurt


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Vintage Reggie right there. Enjoy it.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

I WANNA STAB REGGIE MILLER RIGHT NOW! 

How does he make those?


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Reggie Reggie Reggie


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Odom's FT shooting. Ugh.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Artest fouled out!!!

Odom missed both ft's but he got the board!!!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Looks like you guys took the game. Congrats. Im pretty upset to have missed it, it looks like we could have a nice rivalry brewing here.

Nice game, good luck with the rest of the series. Your team has realy suprised me this year.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

elbow by a pacer and grant is bleeding from the mouth....yikes


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Nice shot Reggie


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

come on Lamar...hit some FTs


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Odom missed again!!!

He made 1!!!:uhoh:


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Anthony Johnson, come on man.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Odom misses again. :no: At least he made the 2nd.

Dwyane Wade with a huge rebound.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Man, Odom choked for awhile, good thing he got the 4th FT 

That Johnson guy is WILD! :laugh:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heat Win 94-87


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade made both ft's!!!

*WE WIN!!!*


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

Jermaine got posterized. Lovely.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Looks like I don't have to shoot myself.  

Nice win Heat! I'm expecting another one during the next home game.. ayt?


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Reads final score. *double takes* Indiana lost? 

Eh, at least my second favorite team won.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I told those cocky *******s in Indianapolis that we're taking both of em at home...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damn, i worked up a sweat watching this game

was a very exciting game and a well played one


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

what a game!

and y the hell was lamar mising all those free throws?!
he looked like shaq out there


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> I told those cocky *******s in Indianapolis that we're taking both of em at home...


Looking a little ahead are we.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> what a game!
> 
> and y the hell was lamar mising all those free throws?!
> he looked like shaq out there


Jermaine O'neal too.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

...now we have to wait til halftime to see Wade dunk on Jermaine again.....


if somebody finds a video or pick of that post it immediately in a new thread titled "Wade violating O'Neal"


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*THE LITTLE TEAM THAT COULD!*

I am always impressed with the precision rotation that the Heat employs - and the Pacers, too, for that matter.

What an exciting game - the Heat are so much smaller, but have such great defensive intensity that holds them when they meet their well documented "offensive ditches". 

GREAT GAME! :clap:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: THE LITTLE TEAM THAT COULD!*



> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> I am always impressed with the precision rotation that the Heat employs - and the Pacers, too, for that matter.
> 
> What an exciting game - the Heat are so much smaller, but have such great defensive intensity that holds them when they meet their well documented "offensive ditches".
> ...


yep. And we have outrebounded Indiana in all 3 games of this series I beleive. Everybody before the series said that rebounding would be our biggest weakness, and we have held our own on the glass. The Pacers 3 pointers, not inside game is what hurt us the first 2 games. Not what anybody expected


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> ...now we have to wait til halftime to see Wade dunk on Jermaine again.....
> 
> 
> if somebody finds a video or pick of that post it immediately in a new thread titled "Wade violating O'Neal"


I agree... I will allow anyone who posts a video of that dunk to take advantage of me :laugh: j/k


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> ...now we have to wait til halftime to see Wade dunk on Jermaine again.....
> 
> 
> if somebody finds a video or pick of that post it immediately in a new thread titled "Wade violating O'Neal"


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

no i'm looking for the video of dwyane giving jermaine a facial


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> no i'm looking for the video of dwyane giving jermaine a facial


Oh, my bad.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

we really need to win after tomorrow to be totally in the series!

same gameplan, we should win at home.
we won 17... we're not gonna lose now!


----------



## zero2hero00 (May 1, 2004)

of coarse the pacers r going 2 win they have the best record in the nba theres no way a little team like miami can shut down the pacer offence and id like to see the shut down j. o'neal or reggie or tinsley or even artest the heat have the enthusiasum but that dosnt cut it to experence. take a look at denver vs minnisota the wolves had alot more experence thats why they won. picting wins championships in baseball experence wins it in basketball the pacers are going to win



_________
only the few can go from zero 2 hero


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

what a game malik allen had!

he came out of nowhere!
13pts, 6-9 shooting, 4 rebs, 2 blks, and 0 T/O's!


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>zero2hero00</b>!
> of coarse the pacers r going 2 win they have the best record in the nba theres no way a little team like miami can shut down the pacer offence and id like to see the shut down j. o'neal or reggie or tinsley or even artest the heat have the enthusiasum but that dosnt cut it to experence. take a look at denver vs minnisota the wolves had alot more experence thats why they won. picting wins championships in baseball experence wins it in basketball the pacers are going to win


Can't argue against that.


----------



## LegaC (Jun 17, 2003)

Gian, I'm guessing you gave zero2hero00 a low ranking because of that post right? That's kinda cute.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>zero2hero00</b>!
> of coarse the pacers r going 2 win they have the best record in the nba theres no way a little team like miami can shut down the pacer offence and id like to see the shut down j. o'neal or reggie or tinsley or even artest the heat have the enthusiasum but that dosnt cut it to experence. take a look at denver vs minnisota the wolves had alot more experence thats why they won. picting wins championships in baseball experence wins it in basketball the pacers are going to win
> 
> 
> ...


ur probably right.
but miami is no mediocre team. ur comparing us to denver vs the wolves, but denver were a .600 team earlier in the season and lead the midwest for some time then went cold and barely clinched the 8th spot.
miami on the other hand was 11 games under .500 on march 2. we've been a .800 team (17-4) to close out the season, and are playing with nothing to lose because we matched the expectations and eclipsed them.
we're hot right now. no one beat us at home in maybe 2 months (17 games), pacers, kings, mavs, nets, and a lotta contenders fell here in that stretch.
this is an unfair comparison and i'm not gloating, but i believe in our chances to pull the playoff upset.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

hey what a great win unfortunately i didnt watch it.

we ended their 6 game winning streak in the postseason.

And wade with that Dunk!!!!!!!


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

whats burning us the most is tinsley shooting 9-12 from the 3 pt line this series!

he's not THAT good a 3pt shooter. he hits .372 in the reg season, not .750


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

CHARLES BARKLY IS SOOOOOOOOO ANNOYING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Lamar Odom and Dwayne Wade's dunks tonight were two of the best dunks Ive seen all year


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

Just got back from the game!!!

First thing, the intensity in the Triple A was amazing! There was mad electricity in the air. I'm still hoarse from all the screaming.  

Going to break down what I thought of the game:

1st) Lamar Odom's first two drives were either no calls or defensive fouls. The replayed both of those first fouls at least 4 times each and Foster was clearly not set on both possesions. 

That was a blessing in disguise believe it or not. Without those calls, Malik doesnt get in the game and begin to light it up in the first half. Malik kept us in the game for a good while.

2nd) Eddie again disappeared never to be heard from again. He made two big baskets, the 3 and the pull up jumper in the second half. That's it. Everything else he did was practically invisible.

3rd) Wade. Super Rookie. Special Player. All heart. Nuff said.

4th) Grant played a heck of a game tonight. The first two games Stan had decided to double O'neal everytime he touched the ball. Anyone else notice how many doubles we sent? Not many cause I sure dont remember any. Sure, Oneal goes off ( mostly at the line) but we dont get killed from the perimeter ala Tinlsey in game 1 and Reggie in game 2. I'll be happy with O'neal scoring in the high 20's if we can contain their outside shooting.

5th) Wade gets absolutely NO CALLS. This kid stopped being a rookie after he made that shot to win it in game 1 over the Hornets. He is ALL heart man, and he gets no respect from the refs. I can count at least 5 times he drove and was either pushed, or fouls and the refs were looking the other way. Must be all the fine Miami women in the crowd.

6th) Did I mention all the fine women in the crowd?

7th) The refereeing was not great, but, as a poster previously mentioned, it's going to be a while before we get the benefit of some of those calls. Deal with it. We have to just play through whatever is thrown at us. By the way, the crowd was CLEARLY chanting Ref's You Suck. We probably got at least 5 chants going. :grinning: 

8th) I am not all surprised by our performance at home. We are a young team and we thrive off the crowds energy. Like Coach said, I wish we could "bottle up" the energy and take it on the road with us.

I see this series going 6 games. We should win the next one at home. Pacers will win at home and will close out the series here. They do have too much depth. I don't like Harringtons game, all the flops and all, but he's good for 12-14 off the bench. Bender is good for 10. Anthony Johnson has been laying a decent florr game when Tinsley rests. Jones is decent in the minutes he given. 

If we play a perfect game 6, things might be different. I just don't see us getting past all that depth and playoff experience just yet. But give us 2 years to add to our bench.... :jawdrop: 

Peace.

ps: Odom hit Grant on that rebound. They called the doctor to the locker room over the PA so I hope the Warrior is ok.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)




----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!


That's what I'm talking about! Now I'm waiting for the video!

Wade just violated J.O! :laugh:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)




----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

here's the series in a nutshell:










Offensive Foul on Odom










Offensive Foul on Odom











Block on Caron


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)




----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't remember what happened on the Odom fouls, but the blocking foul on Caron was definitely the right call. As you can see in the picture Jermaine is well to the right of Caron. Caron shuffled to the right to try to draw the charge but he didn't have position.

I thought that in the first quarter the officiating was pretty biased toward the Pacers but for the rest of the game it was pretty good.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>CrossOver</b>!


Great picture! POSTERIZED!!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't remember what happened on the Odom fouls, but the blocking foul on Caron was definitely the right call. As you can see in the picture Jermaine is well to the right of Caron. Caron shuffled to the right to try to draw the charge but he didn't have position.
> ...


the call may of been right, but the point is if it was a pacer driving in it would of been offensive, no doubt. We have had the same play called the other way so many times this offseason. So many charges on us this postseason


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CrossOver</b>!
> 6th) Did I mention all the fine women in the crowd?


Yeah man I was there too and there were so many hot females in the crowd. :grinning:


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> 
> 
> That's what I'm talking about! Now I'm waiting for the video!
> ...


Not to justify, because Jermaine did get beat, but he did not get "violated" as you say. Jermaine never had a shot to block it from the start. He was way off the side and really came into the picture way after the fact.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> Not to justify, because Jermaine did get beat, but he did not get "violated" as you say. Jermaine never had a shot to block it from the start. He was way off the side and really came into the picture way after the fact.


Dont hate... You know Dwayne Wade posterized him.. Face it

And btw I was at the game and I thought Lamar Odoms dunk was better.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)




----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)




----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sMaKDiSDoWn</b>!
> 
> 
> Dont hate... You know Dwayne Wade posterized him.. Face it
> ...


I am by no means "hating." It was a nice dunk and all, but he had a clear path to the basket. He didn't jump over Jermaine. Just look at the picture. Jermaine is off to the side.

This is a violation aka posteriazation (note how he is dunking _over_ someone.):


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

>


Who is that?

And can you find a picture of Reggie's three near the end, or Tinsley's 40 footer. They were amazing.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> Who is that?
> ...


Thats Jimmy Buffet


----------

